# Orca vs Onix- ride differences?



## eyeballs19 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm currently riding an '06 Onix, and am wondering about an upgrade to the '07 Orca. How different is the ride quality between these two? The Onix has a full SRAM Force group on it and a nice wheelset, so it is pretty light (16.5 lbs in a 60cm), so ride quality is the big gain. That and the pure beauty of the '07 Orca. I fully admit that is not a logical decision...

My LBS cannot get an Orca to test, so I am a little blind. TIA.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Why do you feel you need to upgrade so soon? Paying another 5k or so within a year to replace a bike that seemingly is working fine?


----------



## eyeballs19 (Feb 12, 2007)

ACaparzo said:


> Why do you feel you need to upgrade so soon? Paying another 5k or so within a year to replace a bike that seemingly is working fine?


Fair question. I was planning to buy an '07 Orca this spring, but came across the '06 Onix early this season built up just they way I wanted, with low miles and at less than half the cost. I always figured I was getting the frame for free, and am wondering if it is worth the effort to make the switch to the '07 Orca frame.

So this is really the second part of buying the Orca. I'm just having a hard time thinking that the Orca will be that much better than the Onix. The Onix is light, stiff, and smooth, and I really am impressed. Just wondering of the grass is greener on the Orca side of the fence...


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, its great to hear that you like the Onix as I can't wait to finally purchase mine in about a month and a half. As to the Orca being an overall better bike, I would imagine it would definitely be a better bike almost assuridly. However, as to how much better and whether it is worth the money for the upgrade is entirely up to you. As I see it, you have your eyes set on it and can afford it, so go for it!

Only shame is that your Onix is a 60 and not a 51...


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I road and Ultegra based Onix before I bought my Orca. To me the Onix felt a little less responsive/sporty than the Orca. In both cases I road my 04 Specialized Roubaix down to the bike shop after a 20 mile warm up ride. I took each bike out for about 12 miles. The Onix handled better than my Roubaix but didn't really feel any faster or significantly better. A few weeks later I did the same with the Orca. Within a few block of the LBS I could tell the Orca was a lot more sporty and better handling bike than my Roubaix. I felt more connected to the bike and the power delivery through the pedals was more direct. When I got done with the ride I ordered one.

I liked the Onix but loved the Orca. Either way you really can't go wrong. They are both excellent bikes. The Onix is a much better value than the Orca though.


----------

